# Bild vergrößern, wie geht das richtig ? :-)



## WilliamSpiderWeb (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Comic-Bild im Format 449x432. [PixelxPixel]
Dieses Bild möchte ich ganz gerne auf meine Motorhaube bringen.
Problem ist halt nur: Für die Motorhaube benötigt das Bild ne Breite von etwa 90cm.

Mein erster Gedanke war, es zu vektorisieren. Hab also mit Corel Trace aus dem Pixelbild ein Vektorbild gemacht. Dummerweise hat der die Kanten trotzdem stufig vektorisiert, so dass es beim vergrößern wieder pixelig aussieht.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben,
Danke

Hier ist mal das Bild, welches ich haben will...
möglicherweise gibts das ja sogar schon in groß.


----------



## versuch13 (3. Mai 2006)

In was für einem Verfahren soll das denn auf die Motorhaube gebracht werden?


----------



## franz007 (3. Mai 2006)

Einem Professionellen Airbrusher müsste doch so ein Bild als Vorlage ausreichen.


----------



## versuch13 (4. Mai 2006)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einem Professionellen Airbrusher müsste doch so ein Bild als Vorlage ausreichen.




Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus. Und in einem anderen Verfahren wird das Motiv auch niemals wirklich richtig gut auf eine Motorhaube gebracht werden können.


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (4. Mai 2006)

dachte da eher an aufkleben.
weil...
airbrush ist ein wenig teurer,
bei airbrush muss noch n siegellack drauf (auch teuer),
und flammen, die halbtransparent sind, sind im airbrushverfahren recht schwierig zu realisieren.


----------



## schurre (4. Mai 2006)

Um ne saubere Qualität in der Größe zu kriegen, mußt du es vektorisieren, d.h. in diesem Falle von Hand. Importier das Bild in Corel Draw und zeichne es dann schön, Fläche für Fläche nach. Das wird wohl ein Weilchen dauern, aber für etwas, das so sichtbar ist, wie auf einer Motorhaube, ist es das doch wert, oder?
Wie gut so ein Aufkleber allerdings hält und wie das aussieht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Bin ich froh, daß mein Corsa keine solchen ansprüche an mich stellt!


----------

